# Sous Vide Top Round Roast. Excellent results!



## SittingElf (Nov 7, 2018)

I pulled a 5lb Top Round Roast out of the freezer to make dinner and sandwich meat for my wife to take to work everyday for the week. (She is a senior Air Force Commander and rarely can get out for lunch!). The goal was to make this lean and tough meat end up tender, juicy, and tasty!  Success. (Took Bear's times into account, and seemed to be the right selection)

I love the way that texture can be so well modified via sous vide, and perfect selection of doneness by temp settings.  Seared for bark with a flamethrower!


----------



## Medina Joe (Nov 7, 2018)

Nice job. I can't wait to buy one


----------



## Scott Eisenbraun (Nov 7, 2018)

Great job on the video. You recommended sous vide to me a few weeks ago. I went ahead and purchased one. First cook was 30 hrs on a chuck roast. Very tender and beefy. Leftovers made an awesome chili. 

Good luck with your cooking channel on YouTube. I'll be watching for more.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 7, 2018)

Nice Job Elf!!
Great Video!
Like.

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 8, 2018)

Nicely done!!
Al


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Nov 9, 2018)

Now THAT, is how you play with fire!


----------



## weev (Nov 9, 2018)

Awesome video   thanks!


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 9, 2018)

Nice job elf, the video looks professional. 

Chris


----------



## redheelerdog (Nov 19, 2018)

OK, now I am going to have to try one. I have had the Anova Sous Vide unit for a while now.

That looks absolutely delicious. 

Thanks for the video, and keep up the good work!


----------

